# What would be your dream betta?



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Just curious as to what everyone's dream betta would be?

Mine would either be a VT or RT with tie dye colouring of purple, teal and white. Or a gradient from teal to white (head to tail)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Red butterfly super delta or a black lace spade tail


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

Male crowntail that is fully purple with light blue streaks in his fins or a female fancy consisting of blues and purples, any tail. 
I can't wait to get into the betta hobby someday!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I stumbled upon my dream betta at Petco  I've wanted a black betta for a long time, with or without dragon scaling... The colorless baby I bought a month ago is turning into just that!! He's black with blue dragon scales  I'm unsure of his tail type yet - but he's got 8+ rays. I thought he might end up being a plakat but his fins aren't proportionate to that now. We'll see though - he has quite a bit of growing to go  Check out my journal for pictures! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=252289


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wouldn't mind having a guy like him around...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I love how clean the white is on that boy. ^

My dream betta would probably be a super black HMPK with no iridescence and perfect form.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

I just want a green one. =/


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I want a HMPK with wild type coloring. I saw one at Petsmart, but couldn't get him until a bit later, when he was gone.  I still got a HMPK though and I'm in love with him! He's adorable.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Purple bodied and green finned marble. Doesn't matter what tail type ... I just want to see it one day


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

This fish though... I WANT IT.:shock:


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Holy crud O.O look at the pecs on that guy! ^

I wonder how difficult it is for him to swim though....


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

My dream betta would most likely be a HMPK with iridescent scales.. I am actually not quite sure!


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Yea :\, i kinda feel sorry for him, those ears are HUGE.


----------



## Quisquose (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine would either be a metallic delta or a pastel marble twin tail. So pretty!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Betta livida. This is basically my dream betta at the moment. It used to be Betta persephone but now I own a whole group of those.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Niece said:


> I just want a green one. =/


OMG We should be best friends! Just kidding but I do *really* want a green one too!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I kinda already have my dream betta. <3










but I would like a chocolate colored betta. But Sardine (above) is close to that color along with the mustard gas color I really like.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

He is soooo beautiful! I love yellow and black fish.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, I would love a Rosetail. I have yet to see one in person. I really like their fins.

Another is a VT with green scales and some red/rose markings.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

redthebetta said:


> He is soooo beautiful! I love yellow and black fish.



thanks. =D me too! they stand out so well. <3


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

My dream betta is a Green/Black Orchid HM Male! I am going to name him Neptune and call him Nep. I have my dream fish listed in my signature! lol I wish I had a betta! Any batta would make me happy!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't have a dream betta, I have dream bettas. A light purple half moon and a betta that is really smart.


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Ooh I might want a purple crowntail... Strange, but our petsmart has a couple purple bettas! :-D


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Ooh I might want a purple crowntail... Strange, but our petsmart has a couple purple bettas!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

You know I was thinking of more tank themed ideas. I always wanted a black betta with white gravel and white plants and a white betta with black gravel and black plants. I would call them Yin and Yang. XD


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Tree you should breed that beauty


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Who? Sardine? Hehe, he is a pretty boy isn't he. Though I have a bad feeling that he might have Dropsy or SBD. Who knows he might have had it when I got him at Petco. T^T He bloats randomly and I have treated him with different things but nothing is working. 

The good news is, he eats, swims and flares just fine. At times he clamps his fins, bites his tail and bloats. =/


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I love feathertails but hate it when people deliberately try to breed then because of the deformities...... I have a thing for plakats too and love dragon marbles/koi


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

A Mustard Gas DT/EE hybrid. AWESOME!


----------

